# New Chase Product



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Chase Home Theater is moving forward with the newly arrived M1 Monitor loudspeaker ($175/each). The M1 is meant to be used in conjunction with a sub, package deals are being offered with remaining SS-18.1, SS-18.2 and VS-18.1 subwoofers. 

Also, a 15" subwoofer is being tested and a high efficiency replacement for the SHO/PRO loudspeaker is being considered.


*Specifications and features of the M1 Monitor:*

*Two Glass Fibre 5.25 inch shielded drivers with phase plugs*

*One silk dome tweeter with sonically optimized aluminum baffle*

*Sealed cabinet for flexible placement*

*High Quality MDF enclosure*

*Narrow 6.9 inch wide baffle for superior imaging*

*89 dB anechoic / 92 dB in room sensitivity combined with 6 ohm minimum impedance to work with even modest receivers*

*High power handling for larger rooms: 75 watts RMS 175 watts peak from 80 to 20,000 Hz*

*Frequency Response 72-20,000 Hz*

*Binding posts that accept up to 10 gauge wire*

*Dimensions of 18.3x6.9x6.6 inches*


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Chase Home Theater will be closing its doors*

That is a really good looking monitor :yikes:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very sharp looking speaker!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi guys - First, thanks to Tesseract for opening this thread. The last 90 days have been quite the whirlwind for both Chase Home Theater and my other business interests.

Let's stick to Chase Home Theater for now - we will be closing out all of our current inventory - We are almost out of the PRO-10 monitors and we have about 30 SS-18.2's, 30 VS-18.1s and 50 SS-18.1's in stock.

We also are expecting the arrival of 50 of our new MQ-600 power amps. This amp is a pro-style amp, but not in the fashion of the new 7 pound digital amps. It is a 46 pound beast of an AB amplifier that delivers a conservative 600x2 into 8 ohms and 900x2 into 4 ohms.

We have 160 of the above mentioned M-1 monitors in stock, and a thread on our site about the design and my personal impressions of the speakers.

We sent a pair out to a few forum members to try out, and hopefully we can get their impressions over here.

The reason we are going to close out the remaining stock of the gear we have been building in Pennsylvania is my brother and nephew have decided that they are not interested in this endeavor. Family can be SUCH fun.

The M-1's were something I started work on a year ago as an affordable, high end speaker. I think it delivers on this - I am currently using three as the front stage in a 4500 cubic foot theater room, and people are astonished when they see the size of these guys.

They are articulate, musical, excellent with dialogue - I just love having these speakers in our theater.

I have a prototype of the matching subwoofer for these speakers, and it has exceeded my expectations. The driver is a 20mm X-Max / 30 MM X-Mech, 15 inch driver that has about the same output at 20 Hz as our current 18.

I hope to get time to post a more organized look at the new CHT - but for now, I am happy that we are going to continue on.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

craigsub said:


> Hi guys - First, thanks to Tesseract for opening this thread. The last 90 days have been quite the whirlwind for both Chase Home Theater and my other business interests.
> 
> Let's stick to Chase Home Theater for now - we will be closing out all of our current inventory - We are almost out of the PRO-10 monitors and we have about 30 SS-18.2's, 30 VS-18.1s and 50 SS-18.1's in stock.
> 
> ...


As are we Craig!

And, that is a really great looking monitor! :T


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning all - we had a couple of home theater nuts visit us for the weekend. Mr. and Mrs. "D.Rock", members of our forum and current SS-18.2 owners, were nice enough to drive 5 hours to spend the weekend in Erie.

D.Rock brought his $1250 Monitor Audio RS-6 towers and the $675 matching center channel for comparison (blind) to our new M-1's.

Also in the house was the prototype for our new 15 inch subwoofer. The thread is located here:

https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5551

Look for more from D.Rock this week - we watched Avatar first, and D.Rock (plus the missus) did not know which speakers were in the system. We paused twice to switch speakers, and he wrote a little about this last night.

Then last night, we put the PRO/SHO-10's into the system, along with a pair of SS-18.2's and watched Captain America.

It was a lot of fun - look for a much larger GTG at our place next fall. :T


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Its really nice..


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Just curious... since the M1 is a MTM design without a really close center-to-center driver spacing (although some of this may be an illusion due to the small tweeter faceplate)... what other design choices were made to minimize off-axis lobing when orienting the speaker horizontally (ie. higher order xover slope, low xover point, ect)?

I'm not asking to cause problems... I'm genuinely curious...


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Alphaiii - Let us start here: The ideal position for the M-1 is vertically oriented. All MTM designs are going to be somewhat limited in a horizontal position. Would you be so kind as to show me some samples of other MTM designs which fill your criteria for minimizing the off axis lobing? 

Thanks!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - Here is the prototype set for our new MS-10 monitor. We took the stock monitor and made changes to the woofer and crossover. I have three of them here - and in a nutshell, they are terrific. Dialogue on movies is so crystal clear that even my wife has taken notice. 

The units will come with grill attached - production units will not have the Vcomtek badge on it - they will come in basic black, with out CHASE badges put in the box for those who want badging.

I personally love the look with the grills off. 

The pic shows the MS-10's with a PRO-10 in the middle. Dimensions are appx. 20x12x10 inches, weight appx. 30 pounds. Response is -6 dB at 60 Hz, -3 dB at 72 Hz. Sensitivity (lowest case) is 94 dB, and max output is 124 dB. Pricing will be $395 per unit, including grill. Special pricing for systems starting with 3.0 all the way to 9.4 systems. We should see production in July. 










Top View - cabinet shape is to reduce internal standing waves:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Alphaiii - Let us start here: The ideal position for the M-1 is vertically oriented. All MTM designs are going to be somewhat limited in a horizontal position. Would you be so kind as to show me some samples of other MTM designs which fill your criteria for minimizing the off axis lobing?
> 
> Thanks!


The criteria are not mine... 

Higher order (steeper slope) crossovers, offset tweeter placement, lower xover point, and closer driver spacing can all help minimize lobing... By minimize - I'm referring not only to amplitude, but also how far off axis before the lobe becomes severe, or to lowering the frequency range in which it occurs. 

Paul Barton uses 4th order xovers in his MTM designs. Recent measurements by S&V magazine of a couple of his MTM designs (Image B5, Imagine C) state off-axis perfomance is good out to 30 degrees before lobing starts to become evident. On the other hand, a design like the Mordaunt Short Aviano center that uses a 1st order xover has severe lobing issues according to S&V.

There are guys in the DIY world that have been able to achieve nice off axis performance with MTM designs too.... Curt Campbell's Aviatrix comes to mind: http://speakerdesignworks.com/AviaTrix_8.html. He uses a very low xover point (1kHz, which requires a capable tweeter) and an asymmetrical xover with 3rd and 4th order acoustic slopes to acheive this.

I didn't ask the question to stir up turmoil or anything... just to get an idea for how the M1 will perform in a horizontal orientation.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Alphaiii - First, please take a deep breath and relax. No one has accused you of stirring things up, nor does anyone think you are stirring things up. I only referred to this as your criteria because you asked the question. I also want to make sure I am answering the question in the most accurate way possible.

Keep in mind we are talking a speaker that sells in a 5.0 package for $800 for all five speakers, or $160 per speaker done. 

The one link you provided has a per speaker price for the raw parts @ $149. Then one has to purchase the parts and build the enclosure, make the grill, assemble the crossover, purchase a binding post ... you get the idea.

Let me put together a fairly detailed response for you, and let's see if we can get this to make sense. onder:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Alphaiii - First, please take a deep breath and relax. No one has accused you of stirring things up, nor does anyone think you are stirring things up. I only referred to this as your criteria because you asked the question. I also want to make sure I am answering the question in the most accurate way possible.
> 
> Keep in mind we are talking a speaker that sells in a 5.0 package for $800 for all five speakers, or $160 per speaker done.
> 
> ...


Yeah both of the examples I gave are pricier than the M1... If I could find it, I'd link a post to Andrew Jones talking about his design decisions to maximize the performance of the Pioneer C22, which is a very inexpensive MTM design. I believe his main points were the use of a tweeter waveguide to control HF dispersion, as well as commenting on the use of enough xovers parts (usually skimped on in cheap designs) to get the desired, and steep enough, slopes to help with horizontal dispersion.

I guess my point in all of this is that there are ways to prevent of horizontal MTM from being the "devil" most people think they are. I was just curious what choices were made with the M1, understanding that yes, it's an inexpensive design. 

I mentioned the Mordaunt Short Aviano center as an example of manufacturers/designers not addressing the off axis issues with MTM designs, even in designs that are a little pricier (MSRP for the Aviano 5 is $400ish)... although folks have already seen this with the Audioholics article about MTM designs that is often referenced when the topic comes up.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

I have posted the On axis and 30 degree off axis response for both our M-1 and a highly regarded MTM design speaker on our forum.

Let's take this discussion over there. 

https://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5570


----------

